# Retrofit heated seats??



## locsta (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if its possible?

I've been looking around but can't really find much information. I read somewhere that all Mk2 TT have the heating element in the seats as standard, and to wire things up you'll need a wiring harness and a new climate control unit with seat heating controls.

Furthmore I found these at Kufatec, which make me think this might be possible. 
http://kufatec.com/index.php?main_page= ... cts_id=949

Can one comfirm this?


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi there,

I tried to solve the same issue, although I miss more buttons than the heaters. IMO after first minute leather is not that cold even in the winter. However I asked the price from dealer. Audi seriously offered me retrofit for a mind-blowing 3000€! [smiley=bomb.gif] Just the parts would cost 1500€. They would change whole center panel, which is over 900€ itself. Plus harnesses and heater elements. With 1500€ of work = 25 hours installation. Whoa mama.

If you don't need std buttons next to a/c, you can buy a 3rd party 65W seat heater elements for 45€/seat. Includes thermostat (on below +27ºC off over +32ºC) and heater elements for both back and bottom.

I'm not sure if there is elements as standard in mk2. I have heard the same rumour. I wonder how to check it. If there are elements installed, they you would just need a switch and some current. Pls advice whoever knows!


----------



## morane_j (Sep 30, 2009)

Just for your info,
you can find this on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Klimabedienteil-Klim ... 4a9e8a2e30

I think there are heating elements only in Recaro seats. I'm not sure about standard seats. Maybe someone with ETKA could help you.


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, interesting. Gotta check the seats today for heater elements. TBH I'm not very optimistic even with the replacement panel and external heaters. With my luck the whole car is screwed after messing with the original harnesses and 3rd party heaters.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

Bozzy posted on here that a dealer he knows retrofit heated seats for around £450.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have two magma red seats with the elements going for the right price


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

element is not fitted unless you order heated seats.


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, seems easier to change the whole car before winter.. :? or just stop worrying.


----------



## ihadziya (Feb 15, 2009)

I had a look into that some time ago, although I could probably use heat cooling better than heating.

I had understood there are three elements you need
1 Switches on the a/c panel (used panels can be found on eBay Germany for around 100 EUR)
2 Harness from Kufatec
3 Heating pads (there is a seller on eBay who puts the OEM ones up regularly for 100 GBP)

I am not sure about installation, but parts do not seem that expensive unless I missed something


----------



## jrt (Jun 12, 2004)

robokn said:


> I have two magma red seats with the elements going for the right price


How much do you want for them are they sagging!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Wolverhampton Audi know a company that can retrofit them, but they advise against it, apparently they don't get that warm and once the seat has been took apart, never goes back the way it should 8) 8)


----------



## Mikul (Apr 15, 2009)

My mother had it done in her Camry. The leather isn't quite on correctly. I'll be nobody but me has noticed, but it would drive me crazy in my TT. I'd love to have it done because it's the only option missing on my car, but it's not worth it.


----------

